# Aquastar Deepstar



## Hemlock (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi All

Inherited an Aquastar Deepstar, looks nearly new and I know all the history except how much it cost. My father had a steel strap fitted and the moron that did it damaged the case slightly and it never fitted properly. I have had a leather strap fitted instead. I still have the original strap in its packaging and the original box. It runs well and keeps time.

The watch has been worn but not often.

Is this a desirable thing nowadays? Do I need insurance.

There is little chance of me selling, the watch will stay in the family.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

Thats very nice Ron and welcome Hemlock


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for the info and the welcome

I will have to have a go at taking a picture.

The original strap I have assumed is a black leather, but not actually taken it out of its wrapper.

I have no additional numbers under the serial number and have assumed it was a 23 cal. Serial no is 515660. Is there a mechanical way to tell the diffence?

There are chrome batons alonside 12 - 6 - and 9 Oclock markers and my diamond second hand is intact.

The starting, stopping and flyback all seems to be flawless as well as the timekeeping.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Great watch! Why oh Why did my family all wear cheapies...


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 20, 2007)

Well I spent an hour or so taking some very bad pictures, but now find it hard to post them up. How is it done?


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

see here


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice watch.

Welcome to


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 20, 2007)

i


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 20, 2007)

I did try and send by email, they were a bit horrid though


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!

This is a great find! A beautiful, toolish and fun watch with a great history and provenance.

Here's my baby, one of the best trades (for a U-1) I ever made:


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for that, dont think the bezel pip is missing just a very poor photo. Will try harder.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 20, 2007)

I think you are right, lume pip missing! Still not got the orginal strap out, its still in a paper envelope. Those pics look much better than the oe I remember taking. Thank so much for sorting that out.

Nick


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Anyone have a pic of this watch in its original state? Is the bezel meant to have a lume 'pearl' or just a blob of lume in the well at 12? Mine has the latter, now wondering if that's correct.


----------



## genghis (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi guys,

Im a new member here.

Ive been looking for an Aquastar Deepstar watch for a few weeks now. If anyone has one for sale or knows anyone seeling it , pls email me at [email protected] msn.com

I am in NY and will pay you right away.

References are available on request.

Thanks.

KK.



Hemlock said:


> Hi All
> 
> Inherited an Aquastar Deepstar, looks nearly new and I know all the history except how much it cost. My father had a steel strap fitted and the moron that did it damaged the case slightly and it never fitted properly. I have had a leather strap fitted instead. I still have the original strap in its packaging and the original box. It runs well and keeps time.
> 
> ...


----------

